
Facebook pwns TechCrunch - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/offbeat/77394/facebook-pwns-techcrunch
======
jacquesm
here too...

[http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/blogs/scavenger/detail?entry_i...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/blogs/scavenger/detail?entry_id=47347)

------
herval
TechCrunch: The EPIC-EST FAIL "Journalism" EVER

